# Grooming Table Questions



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I was researching grooming tables and noticed the height is only 30/32 inches tall. I had noted some of you saying your back hurts after a grooming session & it made me wonder why are they are so short? I currently am using a homemade grooming table that puts the pups right at my waist(or just above) which makes it very comfortable to groom. 

My question is why are they that height? I was just about to order one until i noticed this & Jane saying her back hurt after grooming Lincoln. I never have back issues after grooming 3 dogs. Anyone have some insight to this?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Shannon,
just a guess: maybe you're supposed to sit while grooming???


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Some tables are adjustable, which is ideal I think, but not all. I think my new one is 33" high........ it's still in the box. I always groomed, sitting at the kitchen table and it works well with Sammy, but Ricky is bigger and backs up so I usually end up standing most of the time. 

You definitely want a table that helps, not one that hurts! I will have to let you know how my new one does. I'm tall at 5' 9" so hopefully I won't HAVE to sit at this one.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I am tall too Marj. I dont want to sit nor do i have the room. My grooming station is set up in the living room area so they can still see everyone & be a part of whats going on.

I am curious to see how you like your table. Please let me know when you have used it, thanks!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I just trimmed my guys feet and their bellies and I did it on the patio table outside. My BACK was killing me. So I guess I am supposed to sit when doing this? Or do I just need to find something higher? I dont want to buy a grooming table, cripes I got enough tables! And really have no where to put it. Any suggestions?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The patio table outside is where I trimmed Ricky over 4 days last month. I stayed standing because I can't seem to work well sitting down when I want to see all over and keep turning for this reason or that reason. I broke up the session because my back was hurting.

I'm not sure how you can change that..... Do you have a bar or counter stool? Would that make things easier, using one of those at the table? I know it wouldnt' for me.

Ok........ i'm going to open the box up *now *and keep you posted! lol


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

My grooming table comes up to my waist...but I am pushing 5 foot...My back does hurt after grooming three dogs..and I have considered getting a stool..I don't know if it would make it easier or be a nuisance.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I guess a barstool might help = I am 5'6" so a regular table is just too short for me to bend over. I was doing it on the kitchen counter, which was a good height but didnt want my family to get sceeved out! Although I was doing it on towels. I just told my groomer today that I am not coming back and you could hear in her voice, that was overly sweet and kind, that she was PISSED!! Oh well, $90 every 5 weeks helps me a lot!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Laurie, you gotta do what you gotta do! I'd rather pocket that money and do it myself, too! Heck, I'm the same way with MY hair! lol

I ordered a grooming table from PetEdge and I have NO idea what the height is, lol....I DO have to hunch and/or sit on my knees with the set up I have now and yes..I do get sore. What's next? A chair! lol sheesh.

Kara


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Our grooming tables are sized for large dogs, so they're definitely too low for grooming small ones.

I brush Pepper out while sitting on the sofa. He lays down across my lap and goes limp while I do this. I brush out one side, then turn him over and brush out the other. This has totally saved my back! 

I take him to the groomer's to trim nails and paw fur every month, but if you do it at home it might not be so hard if you stand for just that portion. 

For me, the longest part of grooming is the combing out. 

Wanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

When they were blowing coat and we were having serious grooming sessions, I did it on the dining room table. They behaved better up there, I guess because it was a different place for them. Now that they are getting easier to groom, it's either my lap or the coffee table.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think I would only use the table for blowdrying. I do most of her brushing on the floor in my lap or in bed.

I hope I like mine!

Kara


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Our grooming sessions are usually 2 or 3 hours long so we sit to groom. Table height is relative to the chair we use-needs to be comfortable. All the tools are organized on the wall at hand and drying is done on the same table.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Oops, forgot about bathing and blow drying :doh: !

We use a booster bath that has been elevated an extra eight inches with a homemade ramp.

We blow dry on the big dog grooming table. That does a number on my back. I plan to buy the desktop(?) small dog grooming stand and put that on a raised support on top of our current grooming table. Hopefully that'll give enough extra lift that my back will survive the blow-dry process. 

My dream table would be the electric lift ones with the rotating grooming arm. Since our dogs range from golden retrievers to Akita to Havanese, it seems like an ideal piece of equipment. I haven't convinced my DH to get me one yet, but I'm not giving up either.

I probably need my own grooming shop :thumb:

Wanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm 5' 7" and my grooming table is 33". I find it very comfortable height to groom.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I got my table set up this afternoon and it seems like it might work very nicely! I put the dogs up there for a min. just to see and give them a sense of the new table but will comb them on there tomorrow if I have time. It's a heavy table and a great size, with the arm and noose. 

Now to find room for it!! lol


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

I know this has been mentioned on a previous thread. . . I purchased the table top, swivel version (pink from PetEdge for $30) as Amanda recommended, and I love it. (Thanks, Amanda!) Of course, I am still training Gracie to remain still during her mini grooming sessions at 10 weeks. So, it has not been used a ton. It is amazingly high quality for the price. You can place it anywhere you want to help with back pain - now its just finding that right place. I agree standing would be much better. I have had to do much brushing & combing my Yorkie in the past. The table would probably work fine for the average sized Hav.

Karen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I just got my Grooming table and blow dryer in today!!!!!!!!! :whoo:

Luckily, my 12 yo son was very interested in it and set it up for me. He thought the air force clip on dryer was the coolest thing in the world (and he is my child that disassembled my hair dryer when he was 3 trying to figure out how it worked and where they 'air came from'! (no, it wasn't plugged in at the time) lol)

I'm diggin' it! I've postponed her 'bath' a few days waiting for it and I can see it working MUCH better. It has a basket underneath to store stuff, and the dryer is about the same 'force' as the sharper image one I use, but I won't have to hold it anymore...and its a bit 'cooler' than the cool setting on the old one. 

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

My main grooming tables (I have 3) are all adjustable in height, so I set the height according to where I want to work. If I am on the sofa, I just lower it, but if I am going to sit elsewhere, I usually put it at the tallest height so I can work on their legs and feet best. 

I sit while grooming because each dog is more than an hour from blow dry to finish. As I am doing the finishing touches, I tend to get up and walk around the table instead of moving the dog around.


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

What table(s) do you have Kara & Kimberly?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I bought this one:

https://www.petedge.com/catalog/pro...=0&parentCategoryId=0&productVariantId=128822

Except it came with a basket 'shelf' underneath it. The height is nice for me, I can stand up or sit on a stool. I'm 5'8.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara,I know you just got it but what do you think of the quality? I was looking at that brand but didnt know anyone who had it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Well, as far as putting it together, I'm very pleased. It has a secure grasp on the legs to keep them from moving.

I'll be grooming Gucci in the morning, so I'll let you know if I have any problems with it. I'm pretty positive I'll like it! It was in the price range I was comfortable with (I'm not a professional, so I don't need a several hundred dollar table! lol)

And the air force dryer clipped on the other side nicely and secure.

The top is non-slip, which I like..I'll give that a go and see if I need different mat.

Here's the dryer I got:

https://www.petedge.com/Metro-Air-Force-FlexDRI-Dryer-AF41679.pro

The air flow isn't as strong as I"d thought it would be (reading other people's comments on air force dryers) But its a cheaper model. I guess I'm okay with that, because I like to dry Gucci's hair straight and would rather dry her one place at a time.

Oh, and Shannon...according to my receipt they are giving the basket/storage bin "free" with purchase right now...incase you decide to get it!

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay this can probably only happen in southern california but I now do my grooming outside on the little pink table I have bragged about but I have a high rise bar patio set. I put the girls out there outside and they have something to watch this way. That is where I do the major grooming, cut paws, etc. I do take them inside and put the little table on our bar for blow drying where I stand up. But the new blow dryer does the job in about 15 mins! I have a tiny house now so everything has to be small and movable so it works out great. I will have to take photos....

Amanda

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh, yes..

Only in California! LOL If I took Gucci outside wet right now...we'd BOTH freeze!

I almost got that little pink table you rec'd. I guess the only reason I hesitated is because I wanted to see how big the table was and how it would "fit" on there. It is still in my 'wish list' though, I may add it to the new 'grooming set up'.....which I am SOOO happy about right now!

Although, my husband will come home and take one look at it and say "That did NOT cost $60"....Ahem...Did I say $60? ound:

kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I will put Dora on it and take some pics so everyone can see the size and how it works!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That would be GREAT, Amanda! I would definatelty add it to my set up! It seems like it would be really cool to just spin them around to do the other side!

My girl likes to turn AWAY from where I'm working periodically, because she's a little comedian like that.

I'm thinking I could outwit her with the lazy susan! haha.

and how many inches is it wide?

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Okie dokey!

We just finished "bath time" and I LOVE the table. I didn't hook her up to the lead/noose-thingy...but she was cooperative and I can't believe I went SOOO long without a "hands free" dryer. Wow....that really helps to have an extra hand! lol, who knew? 

The dryer is "okay", it did take twice as long to blow dry her out. Which, I guess has its 'good and bad' points. I could really take my time and do it in section and get her coat really 'perfect' looking, the air flow is NOT as strong as my Sharper Image, but it is 'cooler', which is better on the coat. I guess I'll just have to factor more time blow drying, she did let me dry her face and bum, which she has always fought me on in the past, so I believe that SHE liked the dryer better..

I only banged my knee on the removable tray twice! lol, but I don't think that is a design flaw...I think I just don't have much space where I put the table..between my bed and window. It didn't hurt, I'm a clutz anyways so that is probably more ME than the table.

I really liked it though. She's looking great this morning!

Kara


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

How was the height of the table? Did you have to bend a lot, or is your table ht adjustable?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The height is 32 inches, I'm 5'8ish...so I stood up most of the time only having to squat periodically for her feet/legs. No, it doesn't adjust unless I wanted to buy something to put under it to make it higher... Much much better than what I was using! (A folding table from BJ's) I have a small stool that I forgot to use this time, but it was definately easier on my back and knees. I used to sit on my knees to blow dry her! lol, shew.....never again.

I think they do have tables that adjust in height at P.edge, but they are a bit higher $.

Kara


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Karen & Amanda, so do you really like the pink swivel table? I might consider that but am a little afraid it might be too small for my guys. They are 15-17 lbs. what do you think?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> The air flow isn't as strong as I"d thought it would be (reading other people's comments on air force dryers) But its a cheaper model. I guess I'm okay with that, because I like to dry Gucci's hair straight and would rather dry her one place at a time.


Kara, as Gucci's hair gets longer, you'll probably be glad the force isn't too much. Several people have told me that they were sorry they got a dryer that was too strong because it blew hard enought to create mats in the hair as they were drying.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I love, love, love my grooming table. I'm about 5'6 and it's just the right height for me. I can easily brush almost any part of the girls (except their tummies. I can't get them to lie on their backs on the table). Now, all I need is one of those bathing tubs and I'm all set to save tons of $$ on grooming!! 

Susan


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> I bought this one:
> 
> https://www.petedge.com/catalog/pro...=0&parentCategoryId=0&productVariantId=128822
> 
> ...


That's the same table I have! I'm glad you like it, Kara.

Laurie, I didn't get that swivel table top because Ricky, like your guys, is a big Hav. He's 15.5 lbs, and quite tall and long. I knew it wouldn't work, though it would have been perfect for Sammy.

I will try to take a pic of my guys on my new table.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, here are the photos! First of all, I love the way I can spin it around and do Dora's back side, etc. I don't have to move around it. I think if I had more space, I would have it on a large table so I could keep all my stuff next to it. When I groom Isabelle I just put all the products on the spin table with her. Dora is bigger so I took the photos with Dora. It is good because I don't want her to move around though. She does agility and is very aware of her body so she hasn't fallen off. When I blow dry her, if she could run, she would!


Amanda


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I LOVE DORA !!!!! Too cute!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Kara, as Gucci's hair gets longer, you'll probably be glad the force isn't too much. Several people have told me that they were sorry they got a dryer that was too strong because it blew hard enought to create mats in the hair as they were drying.


That's a really GOOD point. In fact, now that you mention it...I think my Sharper Image dryer may have been causing mats during blowdry?? I only had one tiny one today vs. my usual 3-5. hmm..

Gucci liked it more, and that's the important thing, right? 



> Dora is bigger so I took the photos with Dora. It is good because I don't want her to move around though. She does agility and is very aware of her body so she hasn't fallen off. When I blow dry her, if she could run, she would!


Thanks for the pictures, Amanda. How much does Dora weigh? She fits on it nicely. I think I still may get that. It would add a few inches to my table and I could take it outside...or groom in other places if I was compelled.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Does the cooler settings make them colder? They shiver enough & was wondering if it makes them worse, esp. winter time.
I was also going to order their larger sized one thats 24" wide instead of 18". Do you think thats necessary?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Dora is 11lbs and 10.5 inches tall. There is a lot more room with Belle on it but I think you honestly don't want too much room. Belle can spin around and run around on the table so I have to wrap the neck piece so she can't where as I would say it is perfect size for Dora

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shannon,

I think the one that is a little bit bigger would be fine! You'd have a little more room for your stuff and it may help to have it a little bigger if you get a dryer clamp like I have. I'd say get the extra inches! You have 3 babies! 

Well, no.....she didn't seem TOO cold from the dryer. However....she was really cold from the distilled water that I rinsed her in. :smow: Poor baby. So I just snuggled her in towels and held her under the big blankets on the bed for about 5 minutes or so. I felt bad. I love the way the distilled water left her coat...but I need to figure out how to make it warm before I rinse her. Today was the first time I'd tried it.

Kara


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Yes, it is hard to warm the bottled water if you use it for a rinse. (Our water main broke one morning while I was in the midst of conditioning my own hair in the shower and I had to figure it out the hard way.) If you have a large measuring/pouring cup, you can toss it in the microwave with some of the distilled water to take the chill off. 

I keep some premixed shampoo ready, but it gets really cold too, so I set it in the tub of hot water before it cools down enough to add the dog.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I missed Dora's photo on the table. She's adorable, Amanda!


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Yeah, Dreamer likes to push me away with her legs or sprawls out on her back to make it difficult to groom so i really need lots of space with her. She is such a character!

Kara, i dont know how much water you are using to rinse her but you can try & heat it in a large pot & use a thermometer to make sure its not to warm. Kind of like simmering baby bottles i think( i dont have kids, so dont laugh if thats not right!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I did it last night too! The coat handler with the distilled water and Oh LA LA! I love the way she felt! I know it is only a matter of time till the maltese finds something to get her hair gross but I love it!

I also used some of the free shampoo the aloe product that was sent to me. I just loved the way they felt this bath!

Amanda


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the tips on warming the water! Shannon, you got it right...you can heat up bottles on the stove in water.  I may have to heat up some and pour it back in the gallon next time. I don't keep the bathwater hot enough to heat it.

Amanda...how did you heat it up? oh...i bet yours was pretty warm already since California isn't freezing like Virginia right now! lol

I wish Gucci would lay on her back so I can groom her chest/stomach. She will NOT do that on a table. I have to put her on the bed and brush it out. brat.

Kara


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

Kara, if you dont like your dryer, you can always get a '3rd arm' & hook your favorite dryer to it. Thats what i am going to get. Petedge & Amazon carries them.


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

To heat up the distilled water (since is comes in plastic jugs) couldn't you place the container in a sink of hot water and let it set to get it warm?

Karen


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Amanda,

Are you using a hand-held dryer when you use the swivel table?

Karen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Shannon, I think I like the dryer. LOL, I'll just have to get used to spending an extra 30 minutes or so. I do think Kimberly is right and if I get TOO strong of a dryer, it will mat her up before my very eyes! :suspicious: And I don't want that, either.

I do think the cooler air is better for their coat and may help her mat less? We'll see.

I like that arm! I was looking at that too, but I don't have a dog dryer...just a human/travel size one! lol, I love that dryer, though.

Thanks, Karen! I think I will try that, too.....I can just leave it in the kitchen sink til' I'm ready.

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am using a hand dryer. I have the force dryer. I love this dryer. I haven't had her hair get tangled using it but I make sure to brush her out before bathing her and I use one hand with the dryer and the other hand with the pin brush. I don't brush much to be honest while drying. I think that is why I like the little table cause it keeps her right in place.

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I need one of those blow dryer holders With Leia she does not understand just yet when I groom her Yoda is fine but her I have the hardest time blow drying her it sounds like the force air is not good to have.I need to buy a grooming table I am using a TV stand LOL my family wont let me put animals in the counters LOL G they are clean I told them LOL Im after my parents but they are not ready to part with it,so I will wait for that one it has a locking drawer which makes it really nice she won it in a dog show so she dont know where to get one at. Groom kills my back too


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

No, the Air Force dryers are good, many people have them, but I just bought one with lower output. But, I've learned that's good for dogs with full coats!

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OHHHH I need to get back the one I had its a force air I thought I heard it would cost matts NO NO NO cant have that she does a good job on her owen


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Great photos, Amanda. It is nice to see how Gracie will fit onto it when she is bigger. It looks like Dora has a little space behind her if necessary. I will also comment on the pink table that it is only about 3 inches high. So, if they do fall off it wouldn't be far assuming that you would have them on another platform or floor.

Karen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Karen, you can always put the lead on them so they don't fall. Gucci has never fallen, I think they instinctively know better and stay in the center of the table. Dora's the cutest!

I went so long w/o using a grooming lead that I didn't bother with it yesterday..Although, I will say she was scared of blow dryers when she was a puppy.. that made the first few grooming sessions tough. I had to bring my blowdryer downstairs where we play and dry my hair on the floor for a few weeks! LOL It worked!

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

If they are scared of the blowdryer...you could always have them around you when you dry your hair and have it blow on them and treat each time..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

That's exactly what I did. I made it a fun game w/ treats. Everyone thought it was funny that "mom" was blowdrying her hair in the family room sitting on the floor! LOL

Kara


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Thumperlove said:


> That's exactly what I did. I made it a fun game w/ treats. Everyone thought it was funny that "mom" was blowdrying her hair in the family room sitting on the floor! LOL
> 
> Kara


I never care how silly I look...if it get's the job done...My kids think I'm crazy with the boys...They are wrong...I was crazy before the boys..


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree.

I think my kids know I'm not 'quite right'. ound: And it sure worked! It took me less than 2 weeks to cure her of her dryer-phobia.

Kara


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Lucky for me IM real short Im only 5'2" so the table work's out for the height problem once the family leaves I plan on get one.:whoo::whoo::whoo:2 more months yeah!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have the trouble with Dora and the force dryer. She still doesn't like it! Her last obedience trial was at an all breed show and the obedience ring was next to the grooming area. When the dryers went out Dora wanted to take off  Luckily, she still had her leash on at that point and wasn't in the ring naked!

Amanda


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

Aww you know you would think they would not do a set up like that knowing alot of dogs are scared of the force air dryer that is messed up Im so glad dora had her leash still on and you didnt lose her what a scary thing


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan, It can be better than being set up next to the breed ring where my first time I let Dora play with some havanese friends then when she went to go into the ring and some other havanese were in there, she thought forget this lets go play 

Distractions are part of the game! Just have to proof for them more and more!
Amanda


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

susaneckert said:


> Lucky for me IM real short Im only 5'2" so the table work's out for the height problem once the family leaves I plan on get one.:whoo::whoo::whoo:2 more months yeah!!!!


Excuse me...5"2" is tall to me.....I would make you feel tall, pushing 5 footound:


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

OH I hear that I can see distrations but the blow dryers they are so loud LOL playing sounds like so much fun to me too. So since I am wanting to show Leia I better leave the blow dryer on 24 - 7 and train her with other dogs wanting to play ound:the kids sounds from grandchildren LOL and I have the freeway covered since I live right next to the freeway I need to take Leia out to home depot where there is lots of loud noises lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I love the idea of the hairdryer and treats!! They all sit with me when I dry my hair, but the minute I send it in their direction they run!! So I will start treating them and then maybe, just maybe, will be able to dry them after a bath. I have always let them air dry!


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I am using my blow dryer on Leai since she is still so young I figured I had a better chance to get her use to them 
Paige we need to hang together LOL I have never felt tall LOL every one is always taller than me I wonder what that feels likeound:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I sort of made it a game w/ her. I'd blow her and she'd back off a bit at first but then I'd lure her to me w/ a treat and not blow her. I also would set cheese on top of the dryer! lol, (with it off and unplugged of course) so she would have to get close to it for her cheese!

And I'd play w/ a toy occasionally, too (when I could sacrifice a hand). She just started to associate the sound with fun, playing and cheese! 

Funny story about Dora! lol

Ya know, I took Gucci with me to a dog show recently and she was acting SO weird there. My husband and I think she was flipped out to see all the dogs in crates...crying and barking! She associates crates with punishment (everytime I've put her in one, you'd think she was being attacked by killer bees!). I think she thought we were at a doggie prison! lol

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kara,
I think for a lot of dogs going who haven't grown up around them, they can be quite overwhelming. I thought Dora was in a training club with 100+ dogs every week but I took her to a huge trial (I think they had 12 rings going at once) which she ended up doing very well at but she was totally overwhelmed at first. I think there was just so much for her to absorb. Next time I took her with Belle (her security blanket) and then she was fine- even playing and running around.

She still doesn't like the sound of blow dryers and thinks they might be coming for her though!

Amanda


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

After their bath this past weekend, they were hungry and wanted to eat. After eating, Kodi started to shiver, I guess because he was still wet from the bath. I took him in the bathroom, put the hairdryer on a low, medium hot setting, and he was fine with it. I also used the soft bristle brush to brush him while I was drying. Once he was mostly dry, I put his sweatshirt on to keep him warm. I thought he was going to be one big mat, but he wasn't. So, I think the drying and a llittle brushing helped.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Paige said:


> Excuse me...5"2" is tall to me.....I would make you feel tall, pushing 5 footound:


Paige~ Sounds like you and I would see eye-to-eye. I'm barely 5' tall, too! :biggrin1:


----------

